# Acadian Ambulance Service



## Chuckles (Apr 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here works for this company or has applied.

I was wanting to know if they still do a Physical Agility Test for their hiring process. I know at one time they did because I chickened out.

Any info would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

We had a guy from Acadian (recruiting) posting here a little while back. Maybe he'll see this and be able to chime in


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am not employed with acadian however, they run EMS for my fire dept. I also have many friends that work there. I believe they still do a physical agility, it is very simple, but they do have one.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the guy is TJ and made a recruitment post in that section of the forums, try giving him a pm


----------



## rjw225 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm finishing up EMT Academy with Acadian's program and it's my understanding that there's a lift test, but I haven't heard anything about an agility test.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2010)

schulz said:


> I think the guy is TJ and made a recruitment post in that section of the forums, try giving him a pm



TJ isn't a recruiter for Acadian anymore.


----------



## feldy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am looking into acadian also...if you PM me i can give you one of the recruiting contacts that TJ gave me and he may be able to tell you more or connect you with the recruiter for your area.


----------



## Emt05 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to know about the lift test also. I got a call from acadian and have schedualed a interveiw in May. The lady I spoke with was telling me that I can get the interview and lift test done in one day.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so I am going down to Louisiana May 3 for my drug test, lift test, and interview. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so I am going down to Louisiana May 3 for my drug test, lift test, and interview. Any suggestions?


----------



## feldy (Apr 12, 2010)

Dont do any illegal drugs, work out and practice lifting techniques used in ems...dead lift...squats but dont strain or over work as to injure yourself before the test. Sometimes they have you practice loading and unloading the cot (I have heard of this but not experienced it but...they may only give you a few tries so keep that in mind) As for interview...search for interviewing tips...are are a lot on here that you should find useful. Dress appropriatly but if you are doing the life test, maybe bring a change of clothes unless you are comfortable lifting in a tie and jacket....Also let me know how it goes because I am looking into applying to Acadian at the end of the summer once i get my reciprocity paperwork confirmed.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 12, 2010)

Fledy thanks that helps.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 12, 2010)

hey you would happen to know what is on the lift test would you?


----------



## feldy (Apr 12, 2010)

nope i dont...sorry. if you find out let me know. also check your PM.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lift test: The backboard is hinged in the air on one side (to simulate your partner). The other end is on the floor. Pick up the backboard (which will have weights on it) from ground level and place it on a box that will be like 4 ft tall. Its so easy a cavman could do it. Seriously it is very simple.


----------



## feldy (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks...good to know. How do u like working for Acadian?


----------



## mct601 (Apr 15, 2010)

AAA Ambulance of MS supposedly has a lift test where you must do like 200+ pounds 6 times. Thats all I know.  Don't fret though, I know alot of people that really don't look like they could be EMTs.  Your legs are pretty strong no matter how weak you are, just use proper form on the lifts and it won't be too hard.  And good luck, I have been trying to get on with Acadian in the Northshore area for 2+months now, but they are not interested in part time EMTs.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Ok so I am going down to Louisiana May 3 for my drug test, lift test, and interview. Any suggestions?



proper body mechanics is the best way to lift without straining or dropping the training dummy (or patient!)


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone who has replied it has been very helpful. Thank you


----------



## iamjeff171 (Apr 18, 2010)

i worked for acadian in austin for about 6 months a year ago. it was a good company to work for.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 19, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> i worked for acadian in austin for about 6 months a year ago. it was a good company to work for.



Cool. The recrutier is already talking about sending my to the southeast texas operations. Just trying to get the Texas EMT-P certification paper work done. Have not been down there yet for my lift test or anything and they are already talking about a relocation package and what station I will be going to.

How come you left?


----------



## iamjeff171 (Apr 19, 2010)

i decided to go to medic school. i had another non-ems job that payed more and was EXTREMELY flexible with a school schedule (they let me come and go whenever i had time).  ive never been down to the southeast texas branch. i know they sent some of the medics down there for training from time to time.


----------



## musashi (Apr 22, 2010)

I am an Intermediate who has been working for Acadian in San Antonio for approx. 3 months.  FIY, the lift test is not difficult and has pretty much been covered here.  Use your legs, not your back and you will be fine.  They also constantly check your HR throughout the exam, to make sure it doesn not exceed 100.  I naturally flirt with the tachy side of things and was worried, but do some zen breathing, relax, and you'll be fine.  We have individuals who work here (both boys & girls) that pass the test.  It's performed by a physical therapist, who also checks your b/p and makes you do some stretching moves to assess for flexibility.  I am FAR from putting my nose on my knees and did fine.  To echo a previous comment, don't toke out as you will not last long.  We do 911 for Bexar County and it's definitely one of the better gigs in town, unless you want to roll hose and what real medic wants to do that!  Hit me up with any questions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2010)

Bumping back up, anyone got a recruiter contact for Acadian? A valid one anyways


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.acadian.com/ac_careers


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> http://www.acadian.com/ac_careers



Thank you Vene I already was playing around there though. I meant a recruiter they've dealt with like we had lurking the boards at one point


----------



## iamjeff171 (Jun 5, 2010)

the person who did all that in austin, when i was there, was Kelly Daigle(spelling?). generally when you submit an app online they get back with you fairly quickly. 

-Jeff


----------



## iamjeff171 (Jun 5, 2010)

looks like you can also submit questions here.  http://www.acadian.com/site613.php


----------



## red_head (Jun 5, 2010)

I miss Louisiana!!!! :sad:


----------



## feldy (Jun 5, 2010)

send me a pm if u want the louisiana recruiter contact


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 15, 2010)

*Acadian Ambulance*



feldy said:


> nope i dont...sorry. if you find out let me know. also check your PM.



I'm an Intermediate. Anyone know what they pay in Orange County Texas? Temp housing? Relocation help? What shifts their on? Ect.? Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## feldy (Jul 15, 2010)

Your best bet may be to contact a recruiter. I do not know who it is for orange county tx. they may not be able to give you pay info but certainly the rest. They should get back to you quickly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2010)

Kellie is the new recruiter for SE TX. I just interviewed for an EMT-I position down there and she is a big help! I'll toss you a pm with her phone number later today


----------



## somePerson (Jul 17, 2010)

Jinkx said:


> I'm an Intermediate. Anyone know what they pay in Orange County Texas? Temp housing? Relocation help? What shifts their on? Ect.? Anything would be appreciated.



I applied, for the SE texas position online as well, and Kelli called me, she seems nice enough. I was supposed to have a phonte interview with her but had to cancel cause I got held over on a shift, and didn't want a call in the middle of an interview. 

As far as pay, she told you start at $16/hr working 3 12's 1st week/4 12's 2nd week, and you get a $5000 signing bonus too I think. That's all I found out so far. 

I'm not too crazy about Texas, but it seemed like it would be more disrable for me as opposed to Missisippi, or LA.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2010)

It's been 10 years since I worked for them and they recruit a bit different now. I believe each district/region has their own recruiter now. I believe if you contact their main operation in Lafayette they will take your information and talk to you. I believe they then look at where openings are and inquire where you want to work. After that decision is made you are put in contact with the recruiter for that operation area. I can not remember the physical agility test but it was nothing complicated. It could have changed though. 

Wish I could help more. I have to say it is a unique company. Good equipment and the pay isn't bad for the area. You can work in a fairly small town but still have a good call volume with very interesting calls. They are the 911 provider for where I live and even though it is a small town, they are very busy. 

Even if you work in an area like Baton Rouge where they are not a 911 provider they still are very busy and get a lot of emergency calls as our 911 back up and when the truck will get pulled from the parish to cover areas. That was one thing I didn't like when I moved here. I came from St. Louis to South Louisiana. Didn't know anything about the area but I would run calls at times over 100 miles from my response area. You had to be able to read a map. This was pre GPS days. 

Overall, it is a pretty good company. Yeah, we have the slam the private provider talk where I work but I worked there and knew what it was like. I didn't have a problem at all. In fact the only reason I still don't work there is I had to leave them after my Grandfather died and I moved back to Illinois to help my Dad farm till they sold the property. After that sold I moved back to Louisiana as my wife is from here and she wanted to come back. When we moved back Acadian didn't have any Paramedic openings in the area I lived so I went to Baton Rouge EMS. This turned out to be a fantastic service so I stayed. I had no issues at Acadian though.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2010)

somePerson said:


> I'm not too crazy about Texas, but it seemed like it would be more disrable for me as opposed to Missisippi, or LA.



The area in Texas they cover kinda sucks but you are close to Houston and that is a cool city. I have lived and worked the Texas area and South East Louisiana. I prefer Louisiana much better (depending what area you live) but would have no problem living back in Texas. I would live closer to Houston and commute some though.


----------



## feldy (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone know about their new orleans, la coverage. I know N.O. EMS has primary 911. Is Acadian only a transfer company there?


----------



## Jinkx (Aug 4, 2010)

I have an interview with them in Beaumont Texas for an opening in the Orange County operation next week. Ive researched them as much as I could. I do know this. They are a private company comparable to AMR. They provide both 911, 911 back up and transfer depending on the location. I know nothing of their La. operation but sounds similiar to Texas operations. There is some reciprocity issues in La. Coming and going.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2010)

feldy said:


> Anyone know about their new orleans, la coverage. I know N.O. EMS has primary 911. Is Acadian only a transfer company there?



They are transfer there like they are in Baton Rouge but you would still get plenty of emergency and 911 rollover calls. You would not just respond in N.O.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2010)

Jinkx said:


> I have an interview with them in Beaumont Texas for an opening in the Orange County operation next week. Ive researched them as much as I could. I do know this. They are a private company comparable to AMR. They provide both 911, 911 back up and transfer depending on the location. I know nothing of their La. operation but sounds similiar to Texas operations. There is some reciprocity issues in La. Coming and going.



The Louisiana operations is Acadian. Texas and Mississippi operations are subsidiaries. I don't know what kind of reciprocity issues you would have in La. Just give a copy of nremt card and fee. Same as in Texas. Now if you were going to work both states of course you would need cents in both. That's what I do.


----------

